# FFT - Future First Technologies



## System (19 November 2013)

PS&C Limited is a diversified ICT services provider formed via the acquisition of 5 profitable and established businesses.

The company has three divisions:

People - consulting, contractor management and recruitment solutions
Security - security consulting, education, penetration testing
Communications - unified communication and IP telephony, network infrastructure, consulting
http://www.pscgroup.com.au

PS&C Limited (PSZ) is expected to list on the ASX on December 2nd, 2013.


----------



## greggles (11 July 2018)

PS&C Limited finding a low of 12c on 28 June, the day before it released a Market Update relating to its full year trading to 30 June 2018. The company reported that its normalised operating EBITDA before non-operating income (deferred consideration write backs) and expenses (acquisition and non-recurring costs) is expected to be $7.0M to $7.5M, representing a 15%-24% increase on FY17. 

With a market cap of around $35 million at current prices, the market thought it was clearly undervalued at 12c. Since the announcement the PSZ share price has bounced back to 17.5c. Volume has been subdued, apart from the million shares traded on 29 June. The question is, is it still undervalued at 17.5c?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 August 2020)

System said:


> PS&C Limited is a diversified ICT services provider formed via the acquisition of 5 profitable and established businesses.
> 
> PS&C Limited (PSZ) is expected to list on the ASX on December 2nd, 2013.



without diving too deep, I'd say that a few of the 5 weren't that profitable.

Chart since inception:





_and now, down the track, we have what could be described as a *muddle*_?? 13 + 3 acquisitions, and counting.





........................ _Earnings _......................     .............. _Return on Equity _...........................

PS&C Limited (PSZ) is an information, communications and technology (ICT) and digital consulting organisation, with over 400 consultants, and locations in Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane and Canberra. The group is organised into four operating segments: Discovery + Insights, Design + Process, Delivery + Cloud and Defend + Secure.

*Discovery + Insights*: comprising Glass and Co Pty Ltd, is involved in shaping digital ambition, strategy and business cases based on insights.

*Design + Process*: comprising Systems and People Pty Ltd, Bexton IT Services Pty Ltd, Coroma Consulting Pty Ltd, Seisma Pty Ltd, NTH Consulting Pty Ltd and Artisan Consulting Pty Ltd, is involved in sourcing and providing specialist contractors to customers for medium and long term ICT projects, while also managing the payroll function for customers.

*Delivery + Cloud*: comprising Allcom Networks Pty Ltd and Sacon Pty Ltd, is involved in consulting and implementation of services around unified communications, conferencing and messaging, contact centre solutions and secure voice technologies.

*Defend + Secure:* comprising Pure Hacking Pty Ltd, Securus Global Consulting Pty Ltd, Hacklabs Pty Ltd and Certitude Pty Ltd, is involved in services and consulting around reducing operational, financial, reputational risk and digital security matters.

_*Acquisition*_: On 1 February 2019, PS&C Ltd acquired 100% of the ordinary shares of Artisan Consulting Pty Ltd. This business is exclusively focussed on Salesforce solutions.
*Acquisition*: On 1 March 2018, PS&C Ltd acquired 100% of the ordinary shares of Seisma Pty Ltd. This is an IT consulting business and operates in the Design + Process division of the group.
_*Acquisition*_: On 1 May 2018, PS&C Ltd acquired 100% of the ordinary shares of NTH Consulting Pty Ltd. This is an IT consulting business and operates in the Design + Process division of the group.

Discontinued operations: On 22 November 2018, the group announced that it had successfully divested the Allcom Networks business to Crosspoint Telecommunications Pty Ltd, a business technology solutions provider offering comprehensive end-to-end managed IT solutions in voice, video, managed IT services and professional services

.... _but wait there's more_:
The focus since acquiring farmbuy.com as part of the Respring Pty Ltd acquisition announced on 2 April 2020 has been the re-engineering of the site to include new market competitive subscriptions, depth products, improved data analytics and an agency self-service and reporting capability.  These improved features bring the farmbuy.com platform to parity with its larger listed peers.

.... and they sold North to Tesserent TNT in Dec 2019
..... and GlassandCo was sold in Dec 2019

_a bewildering company, IMO_


----------



## Clansman (15 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> without diving too deep, I'd say that a few of the 5 weren't that profitable.
> 
> Chart since inception:
> View attachment 107646
> ...





Diworseification in its purest form.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> without diving too deep, I'd say that a few of the 5 weren't that profitable.
> 
> Chart since inception:
> View attachment 107646
> ...



Thanks @Dona Ferentes for such a comprehensive forensic examination of what is basically a recruitment, ICT and Thatlookslikeagoodfitnik company's equivalent of the building of the city of Babel. 

I would need half a pack of Marlboro ( do they still manufacture them ? ) and at least a quart of 
Monkey 47 Schwarzwald Dry Gin before breakfast if I were their COO.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 August 2020)

You'd be hoping the ca. 2013 _visionary _would be long gone, although a legacy mindset seems to infuse the corporate  DNA.

Might even make it next month's tip (a sure way to exercise caution)


----------



## Clansman (15 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> You'd be hoping the ca. 2013 _visionary _would be long gone, although a legacy mindset seems to infuse the corporate  DNA.
> 
> Might even make it next month's tip (a sure way to exercise caution)




The sad reality is that there are companies out there with higher profiles that have similar performance and are just as poorly run and have been around even longer than this scrubber has managed to survive.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2020)

someone pulled out to overtake, then put the blinker on. Is there a cop in the bushes? up 25%


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 August 2020)

ffs. We are in the end times.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 August 2020)

first we scramble the egg, then we unscramble it?


> trading halt .... pending the release of an announcement in relation to the sale of assets of one of the Company's operating segments.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 September 2020)

oh no! (_Rehab ain't working?_)


> ... executed a term sheet to acquire a 100% interest in Asset Vision, a proprietary cloud and mobile based platform.  The Asset Vision Platform provides a unified approach to asset inspections, maintenance and operations management in the global Enterprise Asset Management software market.



Key terms of the transaction are:
• Total Consideration of $10 million
▪ $5 million cash on completion 
▪ $1 million share in PS&C on completion
▪ $4 million in a combination of cash and shares on the 12-month anniversary from completion •


----------



## System (30 October 2020)

On October 30th, 2020, PS&C Limited (PSZ) changed its name and ASX code to Future First Technologies Limited (FFT).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 November 2020)

trimmed down; out with the old, in with the new.


> FY 2020 was dominated by a series of divestments that not only corrected our balance sheet but allowed us to do three very important things:
> 1) it allowed for the repayment of our bank debt in full and the settlement of other current and noncurrent liabilities that weighed heavily on our balance sheet;
> 2) it allowed for the return of capital via an in-specie distribution and now, post 30 June, has afforded us the ability to provide a further capital return via a share buy-back; and
> 3) it has allowed us to chart a new way forward through the acquisitions of Respring Pty Ltd in April 2020 and Asset Vision in November 2020, retaining enough cash to fund these operations.



wing and a prayer time







> FFT will concentrate its energies on owning and commercialising digital assets (or platforms) that we see have a significant growth profile. We are confident that the farmbuy.com and Asset Vision business will generate future shareholder value.



_*farmbuy.com*_
_The focus for farmbuy.com is to *accelerate its commercialisation *across financial year 2021:_
_ • target a further 50% growth in site sessions from a current baseline of 137,800 per month 
• target a 50%+ growth in estate agents signed up to the platform from 200 to 300+ 
• target to reach 3,000 listings from current levels averaging 2,300 
The vision we have for farmbuy.com is for it to be a leading brand in the Australian agriculture market, opening opportunities to add vertical and adjacent products either organically or through targeted acquisitions. _

_*Asset Vision *_
_We are very excited about the *future possibilities *with the Asset Vision business. Damian Smith and his team have built an exceptional platform and have secured long-term contracts with the road authorities in Victoria, NSW and recently an emerging footprint has been secured in Queensland.  In addition, a number of local councils and contractors across Australia are using Asset Vision to manage key parts of their asset register. 

... so,_ accelerate commercialisation + future possibilities = vision + excitement


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 February 2021)

something happening  ... up some 50%. No Announcement. (And somehow my charts are not working)


----------



## Austwide (15 February 2021)

Paused now for an announcement


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 February 2021)

Austwide said:


> Paused now for an announcement



_1. Not Aware
2. Not Applicable
3. As per the announcement to the ASX on the 2 February 2021, FFT recently made a further investment in financial technology company *1derful*.  
4. In Compliance_

So, an *non market sensitive *announcement drives SP up nearly 80%



> FFT announces a follow-on investment in financial technology company, 1derful.  FFT has invested a further $1.25m by way of Convertible Notes at a face value of $1.00 per note and in doing so will maintain a strategic stake in 1derful.






> Founded in 2019, 1derful offers customers a solution for the management of their day-to-day banking and financial services needs that is both simplified and optimised. At the core, 1derful will create a single ledger for a consumer giving them one “account” that takes care of all of their depositing and savings needs, as well as their borrowing and spending requirements.
> 
> FFT has supported 1derful’s progress since its initial investment in July 2020. The decision to invest additional capital at this stage followed further due diligence on 1derful’s progress and prospects. FFT has cornerstoned this latest raise, which was completed on terms that reflect the considerable progress made by 1derful over the past six months, and will continue to maintain a close relationship as 1derful moves towards a market listing in its own right.





it really is peak silliness.


----------



## barney (15 February 2021)

I thought the same thing DF!

Found this in their earlier Announcement ... See "Red" below

The 1derful Company must have something big about to happen which means the ship is a bit leaky!  


_About 1derful: 1derful is building a better banking solution; a banking solution designed with a unique business model that ensures speed, agility, cost efficiency and scalability._
_
1derful offers a total product solution that will reframe the way consumers manage their day-to-day banking and finances.
_
_Founded in late 2019 and due to launch its first disruptive products during 2021, 1derful is close to signing a major commercial deal with a worldwide financial institution aimed at accelerating global expansion._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 May 2022)

_Someone has the faith/ was hypnotised by the story:_


A trading halt is requested pending the release of an announcement by the Company in relation to a potential equity raising (comprising a institutional placement) and to allow the placement to take place in an orderly fashion.


----------

